# Which Tower at Bonnet Creek



## DGTX1

Reading some of the reviews for Bonnet Creek, there seem to be some units with older furniture.  Which tower should I request for first choice being a renovated building and then a fireworks view, if possible.  Thanks for any help.  This will be a last minute request as our week starts on 8/4.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel

Tower 6 is the newest, only even rooms have a fireworks view. The best views are upper floors, but those are Presidential Reserve Units. Tower 3 even units are Lake view/fireworks view, and Tower 5 odd units are lake view/fireworks view.There is a viewing room in 2 of the Towers. All the Towers are in a circle around the lake. Tower 5 is newer than Tower 3. 
-Deb


----------



## ronparise

You can also get a view of the fireworks from a lot of tower 4 (parking lot side) the desk clerk will be able help with what rooms. My favorite view of the fireworks is from the hot tub in front of tower 3, or from one of the benches along the lake, in front of the hotel


My last visit I was in tower 5.  The couch and chair in the living room were a mess. The surface of the vinyl fabric was peeling off the backing in several spots. The were perfectly comfortable, just looked like hell. I told the folks at the front desk (I didnt want to be charged for the damage) The knew all about it and sald there were still about 30 rooms with this defective furniture left, and it was scheduled to be replaced soon.. Other than that one time I havent seen any rooms that seemed old and in need of rehab. in about 6 visits to Bonnet Creek. Ive only stayed in building 3, 5 and 4 however (I always ask for 3 for the view and proximity the hot tub, and now the hotel(restaurants nearby) 

Building 3 is however on the oppisite side of the lake from the activities center, and computer room.


----------



## wed100105

Ask for 4,5, or 6. We were given building three n March 2011 and asked to be moved. It was ancient old. Hopefully they have upgraded since then. We have been very happy in the newer towers.


----------



## Shelbyd95

ronparise said:


> You can also get a view of the fireworks from a lot of tower 4 (parking lot side) the desk clerk will be able help with what rooms. My favorite view of the fireworks is from the hot tub in front of tower 3, or from one of the benches along the lake, in front of the hotel
> 
> 
> My last visit I was in tower 5.  The couch and chair in the living room were a mess. The surface of the vinyl fabric was peeling off the backing in several spots. The were perfectly comfortable, just looked like hell. I told the folks at the front desk (I didnt want to be charged for the damage) The knew all about it and sald there were still about 30 rooms with this defective furniture left, and it was scheduled to be replaced soon.. Other than that one time I havent seen any rooms that seemed old and in need of rehab. in about 6 visits to Bonnet Creek. Ive only stayed in building 3, 5 and 4 however (I always ask for 3 for the view and proximity the hot tub, and now the hotel(restaurants nearby)
> 
> Building 3 is however on the oppisite side of the lake from the activities center, and computer room.



My brother in laws unit had a peeling couch and we were in building 5.  I think he was in room 195 (1st floor).  We were on the 11th floor and our furniture was fine but we only had 2 stools at the breakfast bar.  I didn't even mention it...I hope they don't think we took one of them on our flight back to Boston...LOL


----------



## Catira

wed100105 said:


> Ask for 4,5, or 6. We were given building three n March 2011 and asked to be moved. It was ancient old. Hopefully they have upgraded since then. We have been very happy in the newer towers.



We stayed one night this past June in building 3... everything was very nice. No issues with our unit.


----------



## richardm

The couch issue is common with many of the units throughout the resort.. It is reportedly a manufacturers defect- and has nothing to do with the age of the unit. 

I have stayed at Bonnet Creek many times and have been assigned units in each and every tower. There hasn't been any major difference in the maintenance or furnishings of the units from tower to tower (with the exception of the upgrades found in presidential reserve condos).

When I think about a tower request- I base it solely on who will be occupying the condo and what they personally enjoy. Do they have small children? Normally Towers 2 & 3 are the best choice as they provide easy access to the playground, mini-golf, and the pool with the slide that allows smaller children.

Older children often prefer the pirate ship pool and waterslide (I forget the height restriction but my 6yr old daughter is not tall enough for this one). 

I've had several retirees who preferred being in Towers 1, 4, & 5 as they have easy access to the bars and cafes and don't seem to be as busy with kids. 

I personally just enjoy taking what I get assigned. Each Tower creates a slightly different experience- and I've found that hint of variety helps keep my resort experience from getting stale or too routine.


----------



## Shelbyd95

richardm said:


> Older children often prefer the pirate ship pool and waterslide (I forget the height restriction but my 6yr old daughter is not tall enough for this one).
> 
> 
> I personally just enjoy taking what I get assigned. Each Tower creates a slightly different experience- and I've found that hint of variety helps keep my resort experience from getting stale or too routine.



The height restriction is 48" at the waterslide and I think it closes at 8pm...We have mostly stayed in T4 with a view to the water/pool area which we personally love.  This year I was in T6 for 1 night with a parking lot view and then in T5, I think room 1179 which had the view over the water/pool area too.  The room was at the end of the hallway...only 1 room across from us.  I really liked this location.  The stairway door was next to us but we were on the 11th floor so I didn't notice anyone using it.  I walked down it once while I was there but definately not back up


----------



## webkrawlerr

*Building 2*

We stayed in Building 2 about a year ago. It was a 2 bedroom up on one of the higher floors.

The room was fantastic and we had a wonderful time.

Since the stay we actually bought re-sale points at Bonnet Creek (we
have other Wyndham points as well) so we can book 13 months out
if we like.

Living in Orlando Disney is a great little get-a-way for us that is not far from home.

We have reservations for Jul 4th week 2013 there (4 days). We can't wait!!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

I live in Deltona FL. In mid May, my in-laws came down from Boston (MA), so we stayed at WBC. That saved us parking (they stayed at Orange Lake CC), and we were much closer. When they forgot to get WDW tickets at OLCC, they were able to buy from WBC.

I like OLCC, but since we own Wyndham, WBC was the best choice!

TS


----------



## Donna111

We were in Bldg 5 last December. The lazy river was right in front of us with the pool 4 right next to that and the pool 6 (pirate pool) on the other side.
The furniture seemed nearly new. We also had a view of the Osborne lights - Peace on Earth sign and the Santa and Reindeers at night(you needed the camera zoom lens to actually make it out). But you could see the big Sorcerer hat. And the 3 fountains on the lake were pretty at night.
Loved that resort.

Donna in NJ


----------



## happybaby

I put in a request for a high floor in bldg 2 or 3 to see the fireworks.  wondering if we will even be at the room then 

If not 2 or 3   then 4 or 5 facing the lake/pool.

Does anybody know how late the shuttle runs to MK on the MNSSHP nights. We would like to use the shuttle but dont know if it will be there at midnight to bring us back to WBC

I understand now that one of the pools is closed.   is that the one by the main buiilding.  We would still have the lazy river by bldg 4 and 5 and also at OLCC since we have many going and doing 2 condos


----------



## Rascalsmom

Yes, the closed pool is the one by the main building.   Lazy river is by Tower 5 & it is open.


----------



## rapmarks

we started in building 4 with a fireworks view.  As we were on 14th floor, i had trouble standing ont hat balcony and stretching out to see the fireworks fromthe side.   I much preferred the view of the pool in buildings 4 5 and 6 and walking to the elevators and watching fireworks fromt he window or to the open penthouse suite to see the fireworks then having nothing to see but the parking lot.  I would ask for a lake or pool view.


----------



## happybaby

We just returned from Bonnet Creek.  Was there the same week a few tuggerw were there but did not realize that til now.

I put in a request for towere 2 or 3 with the lake, pool and firework view

We were granted our request.   Tower 3 floor 7 with an awesome view. (2br 
2  bath deluxe)

As far as the fireworks, we were never there at night to see them 

MY girls stayed at Orange Lake (which they loved ...3 br unit in north village) but when they came to our place they were wowed by the view!!!!

best resorts we have been to!!!


----------



## bdmauk

*loved tower 4*

was at Bonnet Creek week of 10/6. we had tower 4 and we loved it. Pool and hot tubs (yes, 2) were just below us. Lazy river just next to them. 
Never in room for fireworks but had a great pool/lake view. Room was immaculate. Loved that tower 4 is closest tower to resort entrance/exit.

but, please everybody, don't let the secret out that Oct. is the best time for Orlando and parks. 85 degrees all week and NOT crowded. can't beat it.


----------



## happybaby

At WBC the week of Oct 13 and in tower 3 near the pool bar which was reasonably priced!!!

walked to tower 6 for the pirate ship and then to tower 5 by the lazy river  It is not a bad walk at all.

I did not think Tower 3 was that far from the main entrance to enter or exit

Just wish we were in the room at night to see the fireworks.  What an awesome view!!!!

And I know the October secret!!!!   Yes the weather was beautiful and the park crowds were low.  We have gone in 2006 and 2007 in May (mother's day week) and had the same decent weather and low attendance at parks!!

I enjoyed Oct more tho for the Haloween party and Epcot food festival!!! Bet the garden show is nice also at epcot in May

Lucky no hurricanes to affect FL while we were there  No rain at all!!!!


----------



## carl2591

bdmauk said:


> was at Bonnet Creek week of 10/6. we had tower 4 and we loved it. Pool and hot tubs (yes, 2) were just below us. Lazy river just next to them.
> Never in room for fireworks but had a great pool/lake view. Room was immaculate. Loved that tower 4 is closest tower to resort entrance/exit.
> 
> but, please everybody, don't let the secret out that Oct. is the best time for Orlando and parks. 85 degrees all week and NOT crowded. can't beat it.



OK mum the word on that secret. We have traveled to orlando in late sept and late oct in the past and love the weather and lack of crowds, esp during the week.. weekends now thats another story. we just kept to the resort. this was at OLCC and going to universal/ioa.


----------



## riverdees05

I have a two bedroom and a one bedroom reserved June 8, 2013.  Need recommendations on what to request so that I stand a good chance of the units being close together.

Two bedroom sleeps 8/6 and one bedroom sleeps 4/2.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel

riverdees05 said:


> I have a two bedroom and a one bedroom reserved June 8, 2013.  Need recommendations on what to request so that I stand a good chance of the units being close together.
> 
> Two bedroom sleeps 8/6 and one bedroom sleeps 4/2.



You should be fine if you just call the resort 2 weeks ahead of time and request the Units together. They are very accomodating.


----------

